# walking in public for months cured 60%-70% SA



## AssassinWarrior (Feb 23, 2009)

well i before i start, i know that walking in public may not be a problem to some of your guys but...everyone has their different problems in SA.

well before i started walking to school, my journey was consisted of my dad usually driving me to school, which lasted a long time. but after the dad had a job,(he works on house redesigning and stuff like that) things were different.

anyways... one day, after school, which usually i phone home and ask me dad to pick me up, i found out that my dad had gone to work and i had to walk an hour walk back to home, it did really didn't went well the first time as the cars went by facing me and having forced to face/confront people walking in the direction facing me and stuff, my anxiety hit and i was really shaken up and my heart was pounding.
but after a month or two of walking, i adapted to it i guess.. and now i really dont have any problem walking in public or taking bus anymore although sometimes anxiety still resurfaces and i have to um..**cough** act normal **cough**. (plz no laugh -_-)

you know...if i had to take bus before i started walking months ago, i would'v fainted or panicked literally..

so im really glad something as simple as walk changed a lot for my life and made everything a lot easier =)


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

That's great - it's both forced exposure and exercise, both of which can reduce anxiety a lot. I really hope I'll be able to live where I can walk to work like half an hour each way - I think that would be ideal.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

interesting, so you walked every day for one hour, five days a week????i think that could actually be a way to fix this problem, i walk like that once in a while and feel better after but i know i should do it more often for it to work.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

that just shows...whatever it is that scares us to much is possible to do - -we just have to do it repeatedly until we get use to it - -until its gets boring to us - -and hopefully there will be no more anxiety ;]


----------



## AssassinWarrior (Feb 23, 2009)

well yeah thats basically what i did, kept walking to school, and now i have no problem with public walking or taking bus or even making eye contact..

the problem is...im still have few friends and only the confrontation part of social anxiety is Neutralized (not cured) and so yeah..the social part is still the same.

it sure made a major difference by just walking. =)


----------



## Ageofdawn (Mar 10, 2009)

Often times, it's those neutralizations are what are the cures. Think of a sickness if you neutralize the flu it's gone. Friends, I find come in time along with the willingness to be open. Take it one step and just learn to let the small stuff go.


----------

